# Beach Hacks



## Hooked (9/12/18)

I came across some interesting and useful tips to make a day on the beach comfortable.
https://www.essentials.co.za/lifestyle/beach-hacks-youll-wish-you-knew-about-sooner

*Sand-free corner*
No one enjoys attempting to get the sand off your towels after a day at the beach. Create a sand-free space with a fitted bed sheet by placing bags and coolers at each of the four corners. Now you have a perfect spot to keep sand off your belongings (and little ones).








*No-melt ice packs*
Want to know how you can avoid wasting ice and ending up with a puddle of warm water at the bottom of your cooler box? The night before, freeze a few water bottles and use them as ice packs. As an added bonus, you’ll have cold bottles of water to drink once they’ve melted.






Another option is to freeze a saturated kitchen sponge and seal it in a Ziploc bag. This also works for school lunchboxes.







*Sand filtering bag*
Building sandcastles on the beach is a family-favourite activity but packing sand-covered buckets and spades back in the car is far less enjoyable. Buy a cheap mesh laundry bag to carry around beach toys. Sand will filter out through the fabric meaning you won’t need to take the beach home with you.

*A mini key safe for solo trips*
Heading to the beach for a quick dip on your own? Then you’ll probably face the same problem many other solo surfers do, what do you do with your keys? This Portable Combination Mini Key Safe by Master Lock, R729 on Takealot, could be the answer you’ve been looking for…







*Fun photo op*
Try this creative take on a family beach photo:
Bring an old photo frame and place it in the sand. Have your family stand on the beach and angle your camera so they match up with the centre of the frame. You can even write your family name, location and/or date in the sand, under the old photo frame, to personalise your shot.






Another clever photo idea is to *create an optical illusion with a sandcastle.*
Stand some distance away from your creation and have the photographer angle the camera so that it looks as if you’re standing on the sandcastle. The kids will love this one!






*DIY cup holder*
Tired of your bottles falling over and getting sand on or _inside_ your icy (non-alcoholic!) drink?
Try making a super sturdy cup holder out of PVC pipes – it’s inexpensive and will keep everything from your drink to your sunnies away from the sand.







Want something a little bit simpler? *Try using empty jars as cup holders* and add some ice to keep your drink chilled. Just make sure to pack it all up when you leave – no littering, please!







*Sunburn cubes*
Your skin will need some extra TLC if you’re out in the sun all day. Pour some aloe vera gel into an ice cube tray to freeze overnight. Then pop out a cube for an easy application on dry and sunburnt skin.

*Layered sand vase*
Going on a beach holiday can be such an amazing experience, so much so that we wish we could take the beach home with us. With this craft idea, you can!

During your visit, collect some sand and bring it home with you. Pour it into a large glass vase and create layers with the different sands from each holiday. Print labels of each beach and place them with their corresponding sand.







*Kiddie pool playpen*
Trying to keep toys as well as little hands clean and sand-free? Bring a blow-up kiddie pool along to make a private playpen. Add an umbrella to protect your baby’s sensitive skin from those harsh UV rays.

*Sand remover*
Before the kids track sand into your car, sprinkle baby powder on their hands and feet before brushing it off. Now you can leave the sand where it belongs and keep your car beach-free.







*Colourful sandcastles*
Add a splash of colour to your sandcastle creation with this cool hack. Bring along some plastic bags and non-toxic food colouring (to avoid causing harm to the water source and wildlife). Pour sand into a few bags and add a few drops of colouring to each bag before shaking.

You only need to bring a few colours – primary colours are the most ideal as you can mix different coloured sands together to make new shades.







*Ziplock phone protector*
Avoid getting wet and sandy hands on your phone by putting it in a ziplock bag. It should protect your phone from wet hands and will keep sand out of buttons and important openings, plus you’ll still be able to use the touchscreen.







*Sand print memories*
Let your kids have some fun in the sand while creating a keepsake. Bring a bag of plaster with to the beach, have your kids make hand and footprints in the sand before pouring the plaster mixture into the little prints. Allow the plaster mixture to dry before removing newly-made sculptures and taking them home as souvenirs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Bulldog (9/12/18)

Don't get the powder for removing sand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (9/12/18)

Thanks Hooked.

Biggest issue for me is keeping the sand out of my Vape!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Don't get the powder for removing sand.



@Bulldog Why not? Doesn't it work, or does it make it worse?


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

ShamZ said:


> Thanks Hooked.
> 
> Biggest issue for me is keeping the sand out of my Vape!



@ShamZ Try the cellphone hack - put your mod in a Jiffy bag. It's easy enough to open when you want to have a vape, then close again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (9/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @Bulldog Why not? Doesn't it work, or does it make it worse?


@Hooked I was wondering what the powder does.


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Hooked I was wondering what the powder does.



It dries off the moisture in the sand and makes it easier to rub off. 

Try rubbing off semi-wet sand, it's a mission. I grew up in the coast as a kid and wish I knew about this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/18)

@Hooked I love the sand print memories - great for kids and I've forwarded the link to my brothers wives who will love those ideas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (10/12/18)

Hooked said:


> *DIY cup holder*
> Tired of your bottles falling over and getting sand on or _inside_ your icy (non-alcoholic!) drink?
> Try making a super sturdy cup holder out of PVC pipes – it’s inexpensive and will keep everything from your drink to your sunnies away from the sand.



The irony is it looks like a beer bottle on the left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (10/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It dries off the moisture in the sand and makes it easier to rub off.
> 
> Try rubbing off semi-wet sand, it's a mission. I grew up in the coast as a kid and wish I knew about this.


Thanks @RainstormZA that makes sense now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Hooked I was wondering what the powder does.



@Bulldog, first you tell me not to use powder


Bulldog said:


> Don't get the powder for removing sand.



and now you WONDER what the powder does? So your advice not to use powder is based on .... ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It dries off the moisture in the sand and makes it easier to rub off.
> 
> Try rubbing off semi-wet sand, it's a mission. I grew up in the coast as a kid and wish I knew about this.



Aha! Is THAT what the powder does! Thanks @RainstormZA !


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @Bulldog, first you tell me not to use powder
> 
> 
> and now you WONDER what the powder does? So your advice not to use powder is based on .... ?


Bwhahahahahahaha you should have corrected his grammar, luckily I understood what he meant though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/12/18)

Had a good laugh now when I saw the error of my ways @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Had a good laugh now when I saw the error of my ways @Hooked



If you can laugh at yourself @Bulldog then you are truly a great guy!


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Bwhahahahahahaha you should have corrected his grammar, luckily I understood what he meant though.



?? I'm a bit dof today because I don't get it. "Don't get the powder for removing sand." Where's the grammatical error and what did Bulldog mean? I'm really curious ... lol


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)

Hooked said:


> ?? I'm a bit dof today because I don't get it. "Don't get the powder for removing sand." Where's the grammatical error and what did Bulldog mean? I'm really curious ... lol


He meant to type: I just don't get it on the baby powder to remove the sand. 

That's my assumption @Bulldog. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/12/18)

100% correct @RainstormZA
@Hooked when you asked “why not ........” I did not realize you were asking a serious question  and thought I was being blonde and missing something obvious. That is why this


Hooked said:


> @Bulldog, first you tell me not to use powder
> and now you WONDER what the powder does? So your advice not to use powder is based on .... ?


 cracked me up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (12/12/18)

@Bulldog @RainstormZA A comedy of misunderstandings


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Yeah it made me laugh too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah it made me laugh too


Just shows how easy a misunderstanding can happen in any written communication.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (12/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Just shows how easy a misunderstanding can happen in any written communication.


You guys carrying on about powder and sand. You completely missed @RainstormZA statement about her brother having wives. Yes plural! Interesting!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Raindance said:


> You guys carrying on about powder and sand. You completely missed @RainstormZA statement about her brother having wives. Yes plural! Interesting!
> 
> Regards


Hahahahahahahaha caught me out. I have two brothers with one wife each.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/12/18)

Raindance said:


> You guys carrying on about powder and sand. You completely missed @RainstormZA statement about her brother having wives. Yes plural! Interesting!
> 
> Regards


Ha Ha well spotted @Raindance


----------



## Hooked (13/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Just shows how easy a misunderstanding can happen in any written communication.



Verbal too - something really funny happened to me years ago but I'll relate that at the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

